# Adam Duritz



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you guys know that the lead singer of The Counting Crows, Adam Duritz, Has depersonalization disorder?????

I read about it online.

So there are some famous people who have this....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup.

"Counting Crows - Colorblind" has been one of my favorite songs for as long as I can remember.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Did you guys know that the lead singer of The Counting Crows, Adam Duritz, Has depersonalization disorder?????
> 
> I read about it online.
> 
> So there are some famous people who have this....


Here are two interviews:

http://www.menshealth.com/men/health/other-diseases-ailments/mental-illness/article/b67ac7fb82e59110VgnVCM20000012281eac
from Men's Health

http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/19735493/adam_duritz_1991_and_everything_after
from Rolling Stone (April 08 issue 1049)


----------

